

Sweet-expressions (t-expressions) - nickmain
http://srfi.schemers.org/srfi-110/srfi-110.html

======
nickmain
Via
[http://compassoftime.blogspot.jp/2013/09/srfi-110.html](http://compassoftime.blogspot.jp/2013/09/srfi-110.html)
(Support for sweet expressions in Sagittarius Scheme).

